# ROP Flashlight use story



## Cevulirn (Sep 23, 2006)

Just a few minutes ago I saw a spider in the kitchen... Headed upstairs to grab my trusty 4dmag modded into a RoP, and saw another one that looked alot like a brown recluse. I stepped over it, and brought my light back to it, and killed it.

With the light.

Without touching it.




I held the light on it for about 15 seconds, (It kept skittering around away from the beam, I could heard it away from where it could hide with the light.) then it started spazzing around. It then rolled over, curled up its legs and died. Untouched by physical means  I love cooking bugs with my flashlight! As a bonus, I get to examin the corpse to see if its something to be worried about.


----------



## Walt175 (Sep 23, 2006)

:eeksign: 

Kinda gives new meaning to beamshots!


----------



## hburner (Sep 23, 2006)

Care to give me some CSI investigative closeups of this HOMICIDE? Using your murder weapon, I mean, flashlight?


----------



## DUQ (Sep 24, 2006)

Friday, I took a temperature measurement at about 2" from the lens on my ROP Le. It reached over 60C in no time. I stopped there due to the 60C operating limit of my meter


----------



## Lucero (Sep 24, 2006)

Eventually, the U.S. military will have a weapon of light to aim at humans.


----------



## Dawg (Sep 24, 2006)

Lucero said:


> Eventually, the U.S. military will have a weapon of light to aim at humans.


They already do........It is called a "Laser".


----------



## Alin10123 (Sep 24, 2006)

yea, it's pretty hot. Just swinging the beam of the ROP over your hand really quick from a few inches away and you can definately feel the heat of the beam.


----------



## Lucero (Oct 14, 2006)

Dawg said:


> They already do........It is called a "Laser".



I wasn't providing answers, only clues. Online sarcasm doesn't work. I quit.


----------

